# Older White Amurs



## homerun (Nov 22, 2009)

I have never had a weed issue in my 1/3 acre pond. I have 2 huge 14 year old white amurs which have always done a great job. This year it’s covered in weeds. Do older white amurs feed less? Maybe I need a few younger ones to help


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Younger ones do eat more . Once they get big and mature they require less food so they eat less .


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I wouldn’t know. The Ospreys keep taking the Amur’s as soon as I put them in.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Last time I checked, each one is abt a(cheap!) steak dinner that they fly off with! And yes, the bigger, older ones eat less once they mature. 
Can‘t help wondering if “covered in weeds“ means “floating” as in—“duckweed”? If so, it’s the worst type of pond weed(IMO), and two, old amurs aren’t ever going to be able to keep up with it. Time to invest inh some pretty expensive “chemical” alternatives, or consult with a professional pond management. One potential/cheaper ,solution might be abt a thousand “feeder” Gold Fish. I’ve heard they will eat duckweed non stop! 
I had 8 amurs for abt 20 + years. They got very big and then, one summer, duckweed completely took over my 1/2 ac. pond. I tried some chemicals(wrong ones!) on my own and ended up wiping out my “pet” amurs and most of the larger fish species in the pond. Thus my recommendation for “consultation”!


----------

